# Christopher Ness



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2006)

Christopher Ness, English Puritan (December 22, 1621 - December 26, 1705), was a student of Lazarus Seaman and was ejected for nonconformity in 1662. He is the author of _An Antiodote Against Arminianism_ (1700) and _A Complete History and Mystery of the Old and New Testament, logically discussed, and theologically improved. In three distinct volumes. The first beginning at the Creation of the World, and ending at Moses. The second continuing the History from Joshua till the Birth of Christ. The third from the Birth of Christ, to the Death of the last and longest living Apostle, John the Divine. The like undertaking (in such a manner and method) being never attempted before_ (1690), which is said to have been useful to Matthew Henry in the preparation of his famous commentary, and of which Charles Surgeon says:



> Far more useful is NESS'S HISTORY AND MYSTERY of the Old and New Testament,[12] a grand repository of quaint remarks upon the historical books of Scripture. You will find it contained in four thin folio volumes, and you will have a treasure if you procure it.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a copy of _An Antiodote Against Arminianism_, but have not read through all of it. What I have read is very good though.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 11, 2006)

Is he any relation to Eliot Ness.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2006)




----------

